# long distance bike rides with dog trailer



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

After lots of research and luck I found a great dog bike trailer (CycleTote) on craigslist. I took Kafka out for some short rides to the dog park, and completed a longer (10mile each way) ride yesterday. It went well! (See pic Kafka posing in front of trailer)

I got the bike trailer for two reasons. One, she is too young (1yr) to run next to my bike and I prefer biking over taking the car to great off leash areas. Second, I would love to take her on long biking tours. Even when she's older I don't think she should be running (especially when on pavement) all day. This way, I hope to alternate her running next to my bike to being in the trailer. I would also try to get her to off leash areas or some hunting  . My dream is to go on a long bike tour (a few months) with her an my husband a few years from now, which leads me to my question:

Does anybody have experience with longer bike rides with your Vizsla with a dog trailer?

I'd like to get get an idea of how often to alternate her running alongside the bike or being in the trailer, and any other tips would be great.

Also, on some other threads I found great advice for the Springer as an attachment to the bike. Would it be wise to do very short (on dirt) rides with her now to teach her how to run next to my bike, or would it be ok to wait until she's a bit older? (as in, would it be harder to get her used to something new when she's half a year older?)

Any input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm so jealous of your craigslist find! I've priced the cycletotes new and just can't afford it at this point in my life. I'm also dreaming of bike touring with my WHV, Scout, once she's old enough, maybe 2 years from now. She's only 14 wks old. My plan is to get a basic cargo trailer, like the wandertec bongo, mount her crate to the deck and use a springer or something for running. Dog booties or musher's secret for on pavement running. 

Here are a few links of folks who have done extended tours with dogs. Some good reads in here.

http://cyclinggypsies.wordpress.com/

http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/?o=1&page_id=75181&v=9G This guy traveled from Alaska to Colorado. Crazy guy on a bike is great touring forum in general.

http://dogonwheels.us/index.html

http://www.thedogoutdoors.com/dog-bicycle-accessories.html has the springer and some other options. 

Maybe we can compare stories a few years from now!


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for the links! 

I know, new cycletotes are absolutely unaffordable! Just keep an eye out on craigslist and you might be lucky. I also really liked the DoggyRide, but again, I would try to find them second hand because they are so pricey.
I think it would be great if you would be able to find a trailer so you could get your pup used to it when he's still young.

I'll keep you updated once I start making some longer rides with the trailer. I really hope Kafka will get more comfortable in it (and would just lay down and sleep), but at least I'm really happy she is ok enough with it for now.

Several months ago I had Kafka try on booties, just to see how she would respond. I want to wait until she's full grown before purchasing. I wish I had a video, the way she walked around on them was so funny. I found this picture of it though.


----------

